# Bible "FACTS"



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Did you know that the 66 books of the Holy Bible had no single person as it's author like the Koran and The Book of the Mormon? There were Kings, shepherds, priests, prophets, a tax collector, a physician, a leather worker, and a whole lot of *FISHERMAN* that wrote it! It was written in different languages as well. Hebrew, Greek and Aramaic. Btw, it seems to me that the purpose of the Holy Bible is becoming clearer and clearer everyday unlike other writings that have just plundered away into history or have lost out in popularity over the years. It is a book that has stood out in time. Leave the borders of the United State and it is the most sought after and cherished book ever written. People, that's powerful.

I challenge you to find any other writings in the history of the world that even compare to The Holy Bible.

Another interesting fact that I am seeing more and more today is this:

You can talk about God or the Holy Spirit the devil or demons in causal conversation. But you bring up Jesus name and it gets people on the defense, it makes them crazy. They do not want any part of it or of its accountability that goes with it. Try it, see the knee jerk reactions you get just wanting to talk about "Jesus". People will literally run from you.

I am reminded so much over and over again even on this fishing board.

Jesus said: "Deny me in front of man and I will deny you in front of my father!" I do not know about you but I am solid in my "Faith".

What are your thoughts?:texasflag


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I just watched an ad for a new movie called "The Rite". Appears to be about a Catholic exorcist that becomes possessed. 

I find it very interesting Hollywood believes in Satan and the forces of evil. but works as hard as it can to discredit all things religious.

How can you believe in evil, but not good? If one exists, doesn't the other have to? If only evil existed there would be no "right" to offset the "wrong".


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Solid in my faith He sent His son Jesus He is my King .


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

ol' salt said:


> I just watched an ad for a new movie called "The Rite". Appears to be about a Catholic exorcist that becomes possessed.
> 
> I find it very interesting Hollywood believes in Satan and the forces of evil. but works as hard as it can to discredit all things religious.
> 
> How can you believe in evil, but not good? If one exists, doesn't the other have to? If only evil existed there would be no "right" to offset the "wrong".


Boy, they do don't they. Sad if you ask me. That's the reason I do not give them any more of my money.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I have no problem saying the name of Jesus or praying in his name.
I look forward to the day when I stand before God. Jesus will be at the right hand of the Father. He will remind me of all the sins I have committed and acuse me of all the wrong doings I have done against the Father, himself and the Holy Spirit. Then he will come down and stand by my side. The judge will then become my defender.


----------

